# Off Brand: Hasselblad Launches X1D Field Kit



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 7, 2017)

```
Do you need a larger than full frame sensor kit to compliment your Canon setup? Well, Hasselblad has you covered! You can save about $1000 USD buy buying these items as a kit instead of individually, plus you get a free Pelican case.</p>
<p>This is definitely a loved camera by the select few who have had a chance to shoot with it.</p>
<p>For the record, this camera does not shoot 4k video.</p>
<p><strong>The Hasselblad X1D Field Kit

</strong>Within the comprehensive package, photographers will find all the equipment they need for a variety of photographic conditions, including the X1D-50c and 3 XCD lenses (30mm, 45mm, and 90mm), which deliver edge-to-edge sharpness in a compact form to elegantly match the slim build of the body.</p>
<p>The inclusion of cleaning equipment (a cleaning cloth, dust blower, and lens pen) ensures that photographers can easily keep their kit in perfect condition, so it’s always clean and ready whenever creativity strikes.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>

<p><strong>Rugged Pelican carrying case

</strong>The rugged pelican case has a custom cut foam insert that protects your gear. The foam layout is also made for easy access, so that you quickly can get your hands on the equipment you need when you’re out there.</p>
<p><strong>X1D Field Kit contents

</strong>The package includes the following items:</p>
<div class="">
<ul>
<li><a href="https://bhpho.to/2gQCSWN">X1D-50c Camera</a> (silver) $8995</li>
<li><a href="https://bhpho.to/2xeC4SD">XCD 3,5/30mm Lens</a> $3995</li>
<li><a href="https://bhpho.to/2gPip4M">XCD 3,5/45mm Lens</a> $2695</li>
<li><a href="https://bhpho.to/2xeUPp2">XCD 3,2/90mm Lens</a> $3195</li>
<li>Rugged Pelican carrying case</li>
<li>2 camera batteries</li>
<li>Shoulder and wrist strap</li>
<li>USB cable</li>
</ul>
</div>
<p><strong>Availability

</strong>The X1D Field Kit is now available for order online and will begin shipping on September 20th 2017.</p>
<p><strong>Preorder</strong>

<a href="https://bhpho.to/2xeAOPp">You can preorder the Hasselblad X1D Field Kit from B&H Photo</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------

